# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > Management Studio >  بدست اوردن اطلاعات دو روز پیش

## saeedplc

سلام.
بنده بسیار مبتدی هستم و کد زیر رو نوشتم بابت نمایش اطلاعات یک جدول در تاریخ دو روز قبل تاریخ فعلی.
ممنون میشم راهنمایی بفرمایید.

select * from id_added where datediff (hour,select operator from id_added where id=(select max(id)-1 from id_added) ,getdate())>48

----------


## erfankarimian

سلام من یک تمرین در SQL SERVER DATA TOOLS 
داشتم میشه کمک کنید ؟

میخواهم آدرس یک فولدر را بگیرم و آن فولدر را زیپ کنم و سپس بعد از زیپ شدن آن را در یک فولدری در دسکتاپ کپی کنم ! 
میشه روند ساختنش را بهم بگویید ؟ :چشمک:  :تشویق:

----------


## RED-C0DE

> سلام من یک تمرین در SQL SERVER DATA TOOLS 
> داشتم میشه کمک کنید ؟
> 
> میخواهم آدرس یک فولدر را بگیرم و آن فولدر را زیپ کنم و سپس بعد از زیپ شدن آن را در یک فولدری در دسکتاپ کپی کنم ! 
> میشه روند ساختنش را بهم بگویید ؟


اره عزیزم حتما.

----------

